# Has anyone Nicknamed their Snowblower?



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

I restored this beast 68-72 Craftsman 3 stage (AMF) during the summer and had a few threads running taking about it.....Anyways, a few of my neighbors see me using it and one told me That it looks more like something out of the movie Saw then a snowblower....And The name stuck....My whole family now refers to this thing as "The Saw"

So I was wondering if anybody else nicknamed there snow machine?


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

I have yet to nickname our snow blower, but our driveway has earned a few over the decades. 
Since this is a family friendly site I won't say what those nicknames are. :icon-shocked:

Here is about 2/3 rd's of it, early this season, during a "slush event."










As I type this the drive is about 200 yrds. of 12"-18" drifts, which isn't as bad 
as it was a week ago when the drifts were kicking 20"-27" of wet, heavy, snow.

It looks like I'll be having some fun starting around 6 this a.m. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i call my old ariens " orange crush".


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

Bertha and Big Bertha  some of you may recall a show, Married with Children and Al named his plungers this... I thought it was funny so I did the same with the snow blowers.


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

knu2xs said:


> I have yet to nickname our snow blower, but our driveway has earned a few over the decades.
> Since this is a family friendly site I won't say what those nicknames are. :icon-shocked:
> 
> Here is about 2/3 rd's of it, early this season, during a "slush event."
> ...



200 Yard driveway......OMG, I can help you nickname that....I would call it the Landing strip. That is one long driveway. Impressive that you use a snowblower to clear it, I would be on a tractor or have a blade for my truck...That will keep you in shape for sure.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

"Mean Martha" the 32" Ariens. Dancer is the 2 stroke Snapper. The Honda HS35 I don't know yet...? One of those 2 needs to find a new home though...... probably the Snapper.


----------



## chrisexv6 (Feb 4, 2014)

2006 Ariens 926LE - nicknamed "Big Orange"

Of course, a family member bought a 30" Platinum some years later and calls his "Bigger Orange".


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*The BROTHERS OF DESTRUCTION.... "SR and "JR'*


----------



## 404 (Feb 1, 2015)

My Ariens 10 32 from 1986 is "Fluffy".


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Has long as that driveway looks and is, to me that would be a walk in the park to clear. Just a walk in the... "airport"  



GAR said:


> 200 Yard driveway......OMG, I can help you nickname that....I would call it the Landing strip. That is one long driveway. Impressive that you use a snowblower to clear it, I would be on a tractor or have a blade for my truck...That will keep you in shape for sure.


----------



## Bri81 (Mar 2, 2016)

I call my Toro 1800 Powercurve: Lil' Trusty
It takes a beating, but still goes.


----------



## markd (Oct 29, 2014)

My 35 year old Toro 826 is named Brutus. Nothing stops it!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Not really nicknames but while the model of my smallest Yamaha snowblowers is YS240TB, they are called "_*Ricky*_" (meaning in japanese is "*power*") (The one pictured is not one of mine, but just for reference)


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

Looks like I am not alone with naming my machnes....I defiantly want a Ricky..."Power" in my snowblowers!


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

Jessica


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Here in Georgia, where we might see 0.04 inches per year, I've named my snow blower _Casper_. 

'Cause Casper's a ghost...doesn't exist.


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

My wife's name is Jessica, I am going to leave that one alone.....Ha Ha Ha Ha.


----------



## King285 (Dec 14, 2015)

Hmm... never thought of giving them nicknames. For the Deluxe 27, I kinda like "Lucille", i.e., BB King's guitar. As for the little HS35, I'm thinking "Yoko".


----------



## Landngroove (Oct 12, 2015)

Are you serious ?


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

My 8526 is ole Bessy,haven't named my single stage yet


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

" The tank" or " the redhead "


----------



## 404 (Feb 1, 2015)

Landngroove said:


> Are you serious ?



Why not? My other snow blowers have been named Bambi and Thumper.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I can't recall naming any machine I've owned, ok maybe the vette I named it head ach


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes I named one blower: Big Bertha. I also named the Vette: Jessica (as in Rabbit). She's Red, beautiful curves and has a sexy voice.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I have named my 1983 large frame 26" Cub Cadet with 11hp Honda clone "The Green Monster"


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

CAn't say that I've ever named any of them, but I have called them a few things...none of which I should repeat here.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

King285 said:


> Hmm... never thought of giving them nicknames. For the Deluxe 27, I kinda like "Lucille", i.e., BB King's guitar. As for the little HS35, I'm thinking "Yoko".


OK - you call your Yoko and I'll call mine ono! lol I like it! :ninja:


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

404 said:


> Why not? My other snow blowers have been named Bambi and Thumper.



Hah, that's what I named my rifle and shot gun. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## IBME (Oct 28, 2015)

My Ariens SHO "The Beast"


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

knu2xs, WOW, that is a serious driveway!! What kind of machine do you have? That long, and with that kind of snow, I'd be looking to have some kind of beastly machine to deal with that. 



Bri81 said:


> I call my Toro 1800 Powercurve: Lil' Trusty
> It takes a beating, but still goes.


I like it  I love my little Powercurve 1800, it's great. It punches far above its 25lb weight, and it "starts" every time. I've cleared 2-foot storms off the deck with it. Granted I had to take multiple passes, since the snow was coming over the top of the machine, but it kept going. 

I haven't named either of my machines. Not creative enough, I guess.


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

RedOctobyr said:


> knu2xs, WOW, that is a serious driveway!! What kind of machine do you have? That long, and with that kind of snow, I'd be looking to have some kind of beastly machine to deal with that.


It's actually not that bad, when you get past the "intimidation aspect" of it all. 
Basically its a lot of walking. 

My blower is an Ariens Platinum 24SHO with the 306cc engine. 

To be honest, the main driveway is the easiest part of what I do since its so straightforward.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

knu2xs said:


> It's actually not that bad, when you get past the "intimidation aspect" of it all.
> Basically its a lot of walking.
> 
> My blower is an Ariens Platinum 24SHO with the 306cc engine.
> ...


It looks like this is a clear example of "what you need" (24" blower for such a big driveway), vs "what you want" (some of us with much smaller driveways and 28", 30", 32" and even 36" blowers).

:icon-hgtg:


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

knux2xs, at least it's a powerful machine, that must help. Hopefully you can maintain a decent ground speed. 

hsblowersfan, good point  I have a 24" 10hp (318cc), and a *much* smaller driveway. And I still like having 10hp, up from my previous 24" 8hp. I could absolutely do it with a smaller/less-powerful machine, but this helps save me some time. I kind of like the narrow bucket, I have more power-per-foot of bucket width (good for EOD), and a wider bucket probably still wouldn't save me a pass. The narrower machine fits more easily in the garage, too. 

I confess to falling into the 2nd category; if I had a 200 yard driveway, I'd be looking for something bigger than what I have now. But mine could certainly do it. It's just a question of how long you're willing to spend on the task. 

You can mow a 2-acre yard with a push-mower if you want to, but I don't have the patience for that 

At least, like you said, that part of the driveway is straightforward to clear. I spend a good % of my time clearing the "awkward" area of my driveway by the garage. The straight section is at least more efficient to clear.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

I will never name any of mine. I own too many and don't want to risk blurting out the wrong name,in the heat of the moment. Guaranteed to be shut down cold.


----------



## Pythons37 (Nov 9, 2012)

This guy named his Troy Bilt.

https://nh.craigslist.org/grd/5477521596.html


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

"One hit wonder". That is really all I got to use her this year. We had one 16 inch storm and a few dustings this winter. Tomorrow it will be 70°F here, I think it is fair to say that spring has come early this year.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Pythons37 said:


> This guy named his Troy Bilt.
> 
> https://nh.craigslist.org/grd/5477521596.html


i may now have to re-name my trusty " orange crush" to "troy bilt powershift"....just because !


----------



## sodbuster (Feb 24, 2016)

detdrbuzzard said:


> I can't recall naming any machine I've owned, ok maybe the vette I named it head ach



I named my boat.

For Sale

The tracked 13hp blower..........
"Snowzilla"


----------

